# Acting weird after surgery. Please answer.



## Bryuki (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and unfortunately, I came with a problem. I have a 3 years old miniature pinscher who needed a teeth cleaning. Yesterday, 02.01.2012 we went to have the surgery (kind of surgery). At the same time, we had the vaccines too. I don't know how they're named in english since I'm from romania, so I don't wanna say a stupid thing. She ate, a little, she drank water, I don't think she went to toilet and she trembles and sometimes she has labor breathing (she breathes using her mouth). The vet said it's natural to even have some fever because some dogs react to vaccines and some don't (Actually I have 2 m. pinschers but only one needed teeth cleaning, the other one is feeling well). I suspect she's angry/afraid of me and my dad, since we are the ones who went with her to the surgery. Every time we get close she starts trembling and the hard breathing and if we try to pick her up she starts crying. I didn't want this to happen. If I had known she would be afraid of us I wouldnt have done this, even though her mouth was infected already. Now what should I do? Will she forget and forgive us? Will she be like this for the rest of her life? Please answer me because I don't know if I should stay very close to her or very far.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

After surgery they tend to breathe harder, possibly drink more water and even pee more to get rid of the toxins in the body from the anesthetic. She may be sore at the injection site from the vaccinations, making being picked up, painful.
You can call your vet and ask if you can give her a baby aspirin for pain/discomfort. (You CANNOT give other pain meds that people take, as some of them are toxic to dogs and can kill them).
Dogs don't get angry at people for taking them to the vet. They don't have the ability to think like that. She might be acting fearful if you have been trying to pick her up, and making her injection site hurt. She could associate that with pain. She should be fine in a couple of days. I wouldn't try to pick her up.
You want to make sure she eats and drinks, as her teeth may be sore and she might not want to eat. If you can give her some boiled skinless boneless chicken and rice in tiny meals, that can help. Offer the water (cooled) that it was boiled in, to drink. Or if you don't have that, maybe try some canned food. Something easy to chew, and really appetizing.


----------



## Bryuki (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks spotted nikes, but what made me think like this is because everyone else from the family picks her up and plays with her but when she sees me or my dad she reacts how I said before. If it would have been because the injection site she would have reacted like that to all the family... I guess.
Edit: Mom gave her a baby aspirin (or half) this morning and she doesnt seem affected by pain anymore. She seems afraid even to sleep. She puts her head down and when she's about to close her eyes she wakes up suddenly.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe since you guys picked her up at the vet, and it was sore at the injection site, she associates you picking her up, with pain. Just give her treats when you can, pat her/scaratch her ears, avoiding the injection site, and she should be ok in a few days. Walk her on a leash if you can, as that usually perks them up, and movement will reduce muscle soreness.

Dogs can also pick up on your feelings, so if you are feeling guilty for taking her, or nervous about her reaction, she will sense that, and act fearful.


----------



## Bryuki (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you^^
I'll follow your advices and I really hope she will get better. 
She ate, she drank water and seems like she slept well. Now I'll try playing with her and taking her out when it's warmer. Thank you again.


----------

